# pink pink marshmallow butt!



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaden stacked...yes I know he is pink, sue me. 
Anyway, in case you didnt read the showing section, Kaden got winners dog and best of winners the first two days in perry ga, and then reserve the third, and second in his class on the fourth. he showed his little heart out  
we had lots of fun, did lots of hard work. 

Kaden still needs more hair on his neck, its recovering slowly from him scratching it out and me breaking and tearing it. (baaad mommy!!!) 


PS the hottie stacking him is my handler's cousin/assistant


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

haha, I love the way you put that "marshmellow butt" Thats perfect lol  Kaden is looin' gooood. Congrats again.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ty ty! 

Im just geeked about this whole thing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks great and he did so well at the show! Hope he got a steak for supper at the end of the weekend! Way to go!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

His Butt will suntan pretty quick!! Congrats on the points


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

A HUGE CONGRATS!!:cheer2:

I would love to see more pics of Kaden!hoto:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

tintlet said:


> His Butt will suntan pretty quick!! Congrats on the points


Oh I forgot that poodles tan! I didn't know until seeing Taffys tanlines! HAHA! He looks great! Grats on the wins!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Very handsome...and yes, I'm referring to the dog NOT the assistant lol!
He'll tan that marshmallow butt right up! Congrats on his wins!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys ...they are both pretty cute huh ?  

Kaden did not get special dinner treats, I'd hate to upset his belly as a reward for doing a good job  our winter schedule (working from dark in the morning until dark at night, in combination with trying to leave gobs of hair for handlers to work with allowed the pinkness, I have been taking him to work with me so he can sit in the indoor outdoor runs, and its starting to get a little darker all in good time 

Memorial day weekend he is showing in VA I have a good feeling about it


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks wonderful. Good luck and vibes for Kaden in VA!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ummm wow, I had NO idea that poodles tanned... lol. I guess I have learned my new tidbit for the day and can now go to bed. LoL


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

He is looking awesome! Congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

He looks awesome!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations on the wins. He's looking great!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats on your success! Its funny how fast their butts tan. Kaden is looking good


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to you and Kaden. And, the cousin isn't bad either....LOL. Yeah, he'll tan like my Taffy did. It's so funny to see pink spots where you shave. Good luck with the rest of his career.
_


----------

